

Twitter's Bootstrap hits 2.0 - sunng
https://dev.twitter.com/blog/say-hello-to-bootstrap-2

======
pcmyers
New features:

\- 12 Column grid

\- Responsive design (adjusts to different screen sizes, like Skeleton)

\- New forms, buttons, dropdowns

\- More opinionated! More Less preprocessing!

I'm fired up; this will be present on my dev branch tonight.

